# Select level and upgrade coupon.



## Kenneth (Oct 3, 2014)

I just made select level for the first time. I had a question on the upgrade coupon. I live in the midwest, so no acela. My only upgrade would be just business class. Or is a roomette a possibility?

Thanks, Kenneth


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 3, 2014)

No Sleeper upgrades are allowed so Business Class would be your only option if you can't make it to the NEC to ride Acela!!

The Wolverine between CHI and Detroit

or the Lincoln/River Ruuner from CHI- STL-KCY is your best bet since they use the nice 2x1 Seating (from the Metroliners) in Business Class which is located in the Cafe Car!


----------



## grounded flyboy (Oct 3, 2014)

Depending on where you live in southern Illinois, the Saluki/Illini may be your most convenient upgrade to business class. I frequently use the upgrades on the Saluki from Carbondale or DuQuoin to Chicago. The only concern is getting to use the upgrade coupon. That train is very popular especially in business class and often, by the time you can call in for the upgrade, all of the seats are taken. My experience has been to get the advantage of the upgrade coupon about 1/2 of the time.


----------



## iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

That upgrade coupon is absolutely useless on Illinois routes. On almost ALL in State routes Business Class is booked weeks in advance - although smart a-- Amtrak phone representative recently was clueless to this. Their is no way - unless you are extremely lucky and catch a cancellation that you will be able to book a Business Class upgrade 12 hours in advance on an Illinois route. Anyone with slight BC riding experience here clearly knows this.

SELECT upgrade coupons are definitely geared towards Eastcoast ridership - 12 hour requirement is a joke and makes them completely useless to us loyal passengers in Illinois. Yet another clear example of how Amtrak's focus is only on certain regions and really could care less about the rest of us.

I have personally seen Amtrak Lincoln Service - when an actual train is running - have Business Class booked a Month in advance - rarely does a seat open up - when it does - it gets snapped up quickly in almost all cases. Springfield & Bloomington-Normal keep Business Class full.

Good luck with getting St Louis to accept lounge passes - I'll be going through that drama soon - I know they'll make an argument that they aren't good for First Class Lounge at Gateway station. I base that statement on previous discussions with Amtrak employees in that terminal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 5, 2014)

Good point about NEC bias in the AGR Program! (Same thing with the Lounge Passes)I end up giving mine to AU friends that live and travel on the NEC since there is No Business Class on the Trains I ride regularly nor Lounges for Hundreds of Miles!!

Perhaps Anthony and his AGR Team will consider either changing the ridiculous 12 Hour Rule or give them REAL VALUE ( like in Acela FC) by letting those of us in Flyover/ One Train a Day Country Upgrade to Sleepers!!!!!??????

And Pigs will Fly!!!!!


----------



## William W. (Oct 11, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Good point about NEC bias in the AGR Program! (Same thing with the Lounge Passes)I end up giving mine to AU friends that live and travel on the NEC since there is No Business Class on the Trains I ride regularly nor Lounges for Hundreds of Miles!!
> 
> Perhaps Anthony and his AGR Team will consider either changing the ridiculous 12 Hour Rule or give them REAL VALUE ( like in Acela FC) by letting those of us in Flyover/ One Train a Day Country Upgrade to Sleepers!!!!!??????
> 
> And Pigs will Fly!!!!!


I wish it were so, but Amtrak would be stupid to allow upgrade coupons to be used for roomettes. Acela First class costs ~$130 more. A roomette can cost $200+.

Perhaps they can be used as a discount on sleepers (50% off), or for short trips (less than 5 hours)?


----------

